# MyColorScreen Invitations



## davidjr621 (Jun 6, 2011)

I am giving away 4 MyColorScreen invitations on G+

Heres how to enter!
https://plus.google.com/105239361028930170718/posts/PFEK4S6sBsK

Winners will be chosen at Random

Ends: Monday Morning at 11 A.M.


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

WTH is MyColorScreen?


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

JsinLegacy said:


> WTH is MyColorScreen?


Basically a lazy mans phone PSD. It's nice.


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh... so it does the work for me that I could do in PS...


----------



## davidjr621 (Jun 6, 2011)

JsinLegacy said:


> Oh... so it does the work for me that I could do in PS...


I just think its an easier way to share screenshots


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

davidjr621 said:


> I just think its an easier way to share screenshots


Looks cool too & much cheaper than paying for a PSD or making your own. If anyone isn't in it I encourage you to take advantage of davidjr621's offer of the invite while it lasts.


----------



## MeHappy (Jun 21, 2011)

I think I deserve one because I take and post a lot of screenshots on various threads and it's pretty slow to put them into photoshop and align them with the phone overlays that I cut out.


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

davidjr621 said:


> I just think its an easier way to share screenshots


Is there a mobile app...or does it still have to be done on PC....i have a PsD for tbolt already but a mobile app would be nice


----------

